# A Day Out



## woodsac (Mar 25, 2006)

Aside from one or two shots yesterday, the shots of Davin were the most productive.








A couple shots of Davin...getting familiar with a truck once owned by Charlie Manson. Gotta start em early


----------



## M @ k o (Mar 25, 2006)

These are just adorable woodsac. #1 is definately a framer, what a capture. heehee !


----------



## Arch (Mar 25, 2006)

wow...now i want a child so i can put em on things!... All three are amazing... what is that in the bg of 1?.... some kind of structure support?... looks a bit like a skate park. 2's got great pov and expression... and 3 i think is my fav, just great :thumbup:


----------



## woodsac (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks guys 

Angel, they are some type of support. Concrete with a rebar type internal frame. I don't have a good shot of them, but here's a different angle with a deeper dof.


----------



## omeletteman (Mar 25, 2006)

that third one is really good. you got a cute kid there


----------



## danalec99 (Mar 25, 2006)

omeletteman said:
			
		

> that third one is really good. you got a cute kid there


Yup!


----------



## Arch (Mar 25, 2006)

oh yea they're cool, and with the mountains it kinda looks like something out of a sci-fi film like 'Dune', good shootin ground, maybe a low down silhouette of the shapes could be a good one, great find.


----------



## Alison (Mar 25, 2006)

I love the toning in the third! I wish there was a tad bit more light on his face, but I still love it!


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 25, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> I love the toning in the third! I wish there was a tad bit more light on his face, but I still love it!


 
what she ^ said.


----------



## woodsac (Mar 25, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> I love the toning in the third! *I wish there was a tad bit more light on his face*, but I still love it!


 uhggggg...I knew it! That's what I said to Sicily right before shooting this  I didn't know that I would be taking shots of Davin here and I left the flash in the truck   And I just noticed the toning made it even a hair darker.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 25, 2006)

What a great great great set of shots.  Davin is such a good little model.  Post more!


----------



## AprilRamone (Mar 25, 2006)

I love the 2nd and 3rd one.  I love the contrast of having this cute little fleshy cuddly baby against the old, beat down, rusting, falling apart look of the truck.


----------



## anicole (Mar 27, 2006)

I love the third!


----------



## woodsac (Mar 27, 2006)

More thanks


----------



## diGIgirl (Mar 27, 2006)

definitly the third!

so cute. lots of character in that shot!


n---->


----------



## spako (Mar 28, 2006)

They are all great but i really like the third one best!!


----------



## Alison (Mar 28, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> uhggggg...I knew it! That's what I said to Sicily right before shooting this  I didn't know that I would be taking shots of Davin here and I left the flash in the truck   And I just noticed the toning made it even a hair darker.
> 
> Thanks everyone!




 You're one better than me...went out last night to shoot some pictures at the local cemetary and left the CF card at home :x  It's still a great shot!


----------



## photo gal (Mar 28, 2006)

sweet sweet sweet schweeeeeet!  Love these!!  : )


----------



## n2photos (Mar 28, 2006)

Luv the 3rd!
What an adorable little fella ya got there!!!


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 28, 2006)

Those are great!


----------



## woodsac (Mar 28, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> You're one better than me...went out last night to shoot some pictures at the local cemetary and *left the CF card at home* :x It's still a great shot!


Oh no  Luckily I haven't forgot that yet...yet  

Thanks so much everyone! Very kind of you all


----------



## spiralout (Mar 28, 2006)

Holy crap, that's not Manson's truck is it?!?!?!



...oh wait, you already said that. :roll:  Nice shots; he's an adorable little guy.   Looks like you're almost up to 1k at dA!  Time for Joe and I to pageview spam! :razz:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 28, 2006)

wow!

I love all of 'em


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh, yeah....  the third view is MOST cool.

Pete


----------



## woodsac (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks guys! 

Where ya been Pete? Haven't seen any new shots from ya lately?



			
				spiralout said:
			
		

> Holy crap, that's not Manson's truck is it?!?!?!
> 
> ...oh wait, you already said that. :roll: Nice shots; he's an adorable little guy.  *Looks like you're almost up to 1k at dA*! Time for Joe and I to pageview spam! :razz:


Is that like a da milestone? I'm guilty! I really like da, but I don't spend nearly enough time on there :blushing:  I've been trying to spend more time lately looking and commenting on others work.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 28, 2006)

Fantastic!  Love the B&W one.


----------



## spiralout (Mar 28, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Is that like a da milestone? I'm guilty! I really like da, but I don't spend nearly enough time on there :blushing:  I've been trying to spend more time lately looking and commenting on others work.



Haha, 1,000 pageviews is a pretty big milestone for us mere mortals.  There's a guy on there (bleedman, if you're wondering) with over 5.5 MILLION pageviews... 1k at a time for me, I guess.    You're getting there a LOT faster than ClarinetJWD and I did.  

P.S.  You have to give something out to whoever gets the 1,000th pageview, but only if it's Joe or me.


----------



## woodsac (Mar 28, 2006)

spiralout said:
			
		

> Haha, 1,000 pageviews is a pretty big milestone for us mere mortals.  There's a guy on there (bleedman, if you're wondering) with over 5.5 MILLION pageviews... 1k at a time for me, I guess.    You're getting there a LOT faster than ClarinetJWD and I did.
> 
> * P.S.  You have to give something out to whoever gets the 1,000th pageview, but only if it's Joe or me.*


 Well that's ok then. I don't think a total stranger would like a picture of a bloody finger or mass murderer :mrgreen:

Thanks Patrick.


----------



## spiralout (Mar 28, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Well that's ok then. *I don't think a total stranger would like a picture of a bloody finger or mass murderer* :mrgreen:
> 
> Thanks Patrick.



:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Calliope (Mar 28, 2006)

How cute are these!?  :thumbup:   He's growing so fast and he is just too adorable!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Mar 29, 2006)

I love em!!!  love em love em love em!! hehe


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 29, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Thanks guys!
> 
> Where ya been Pete? Haven't seen any new shots from ya lately?



Oh, I'm still here.  I haven't done much lately...  some metal cabinets...  water treatment equipment... nothing very interesting.

Thanks for asking.  Things should start to open up for me pretty soon.

Pete


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Mar 29, 2006)

These are really excellent.  I'd frame all of them.  Good work Woodsac.  Cute child by the way.


----------



## Rob (Mar 30, 2006)

Adorable kid! Love the shots - great job!

Rob


----------



## woodsac (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 30, 2006)

Love the pics.

I hope you don't mind me posting this but I have my brightness settings up to their highest (very old pc :roll: ) ... 

so does this look very out to you because this is how it looks 'regular' on my screen.


----------



## The Mad Jester (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm typically not very partial to baby photos (primarily because I find them to be boring), but these certainly aren't. The old car as a backdrop is such a nice touch, it's very unique and really applies a professional and appealing quality to the subject matter. I know, I know.. 'subject matter? That's my kid you're talking about there!' But from my point of view, he's a model. Look at that face!

And WOW, even better, a Charlie Manson car! That makes these pictures even more worthy! Davin will be awesome when he's older! <3


----------



## woodsac (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks you two 

Raindrops, I'm working with a calibrated monitor. The version you posted adds some nice light to the face, but there is a lot of detail loss in the whites. It created several hot spots on the hat, the shirt sleeve and pants. My original image is slightly dark, but that's because it was overcast outside.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 30, 2006)

Thank you for the explanation. It appears I need a new PC :mrgreen: :roll:

Wonderful pictures anyway, despite my klonky monitor!


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Apr 6, 2006)

This is a great series woodsac - number three is BY FAR my favorite - the composition, the coloring, everything - its all just really working together very well.  Great job here, as usual!


----------



## JTHphoto (Apr 7, 2006)

i don't get into the portrait section enough... i love these shots woods... awesome photos... :thumbup:


----------



## woodsac (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks you guys!
Really means a lot


----------

